# Jarguar X-type - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Finish:



































































Very simple post, thanks for looking~ :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work buddy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW cracking job there mate.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely motor shame she has to go out and get dirty...:lol:


----------



## fleming (Feb 2, 2011)

很詳細的施工過程


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely car, lovely colour too but i am biased


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job guys :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job, very nice finish :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice shine..


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice, more details?

My brother as a 2004 Zircon Blue X, I want to get my hands (polisher) on it.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice!!! Love the CCTV videos, haha! Were you in any of the videos Orion?


----------

